# Snake charmer II



## robert0035 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a Snake Charmer II 410 shotgun that needs a stock does anyone have one or know where to get one??


----------



## fishtail (Jan 23, 2011)

robert, I've come up with nothing everywhere I've looked.
Is it possible Rossi might sell one outright even they don't list it in their accessories section?


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Jan 23, 2011)

Is this what you're looking for? Just happened across it while looking for another part on the Midway site.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=378644


----------



## fishtail (Jan 23, 2011)

That is what he's looking for but for a Rossi and I don't have enough experience with Rossi stuff to say it can be "fit" to the frame.
The "Charmer" and "Tuffy" brand was Rossi, the "Tamer"  and "Survivor" was H&R.


----------

